# Information on trolls and internet tough guys



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I've noticed that new members seem unsure about what a troll or internet tough guy is. And after the whole Umass-Boston thread debacle I wonder if this link could be required reading for new Masscops members.

Internet Trolls


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Although the chances are slim. What if............?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> I've noticed that new members seem unsure about what a troll or internet tough guy is. And after the whole Umass-Boston thread debacle I wonder if this link could be required reading for new Masscops members.
> 
> Internet Trolls


Come on NO........ He SMOKES. He MUST be a badass.:fun:


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Marks72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks NiteOwl. That certainly clears that right up.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

That guy looks like a fat Jeffery Dahmer!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Why is Mozzy's photo up here? does he know about this? *Don't* make him put his smoke out!!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

You talkin about ME niteowl?! My father called me a troll once. ONCE!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

niteowl, now that's some useful information!


----------

